
Report: No spying in Pa. school laptops case  - J3L2404
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/05/04/report_no_spying_in_pa_school_laptops_case/
======
dws
"... according to a report issued Monday by attorneys hired by the district."

~~~
J3L2404
They must have been hopped up on Mike and Ikes.

------
J3L2404
58k images!

